# Favourite book of the Bible



## Tagarela

Zdravím, 

I'd like to know the best way to say "_That text/quotation is  from Ecclesiastes, (which is) my favourite book of the Bible_". 

My attempt: Tento citát je z Kazatelu, (který je) můj oblibený kniha od Bibly.  

But I'm afraid it's a little weird. 

Děkuji


----------



## kusurija

Toto je citát/citace/úryvek z knihy Kazatel, což je moje oblíbená kapitola (z) Bible/v Bibli.


----------



## Plzenak

kusurija said:


> Toto je citát/citace/úryvek z knihy Kazatel, což je moje oblíbená kapitola (z) Bible/v Bibli.


 
Perhaps ´*Ten/tamten* citát/úryvek je z knihy Kazatel,což je moje oblíbená kapitola/část Bible.´ would sound better. Anyway I agree with Kusurija .


----------



## winpoj

spíš "nejoblíbenější"


----------



## Plzenak

winpoj said:


> spíš "nejoblíbenější"


 

Proč bys napsal/a nejoblíbenější ? Vždyť to v té větě není : "_That text/quotation is from Ecclesiastes, (which is) my favourite book of the Bible_".


----------



## winpoj

např. slovník MSN Encarta:


                                              favorite                                                
adjective                                                
                                              Definition:                                                                                               *most liked: *preferred or most liked


Pro ilustraci:

I like many books of the Bible, particularly Genesis and Job, but Ecclesiastes is my favourite.


----------



## Tagarela

Thank you everybody for suggestions! 



winpoj said:


> např. slovník MSN Encarta:
> 
> 
> favorite
> adjective
> Definition:                                                                                               *most liked: *preferred or most liked
> 
> 
> Pro ilustraci:
> 
> I like many books of the Bible, particularly Genesis and Job, but Ecclesiastes is my favourite.



I didn't understand why I should use oblibený in superlative as well.

The translation of this phrase of yours wouldn't be something like 

*Mám rád mnoho knihy z Bible, zvláště, Genesis a Job, ale Kazatel je moje oblíbená.* ?


----------



## winpoj

I thought the dictionary entry explained it quite well: As "favourite" means "*most* liked", preferred above all others", it warrants a superlative when translated into Czech.

If you said *a* favourite book of mine or *one* of my favourite books, that would be another matter.


----------



## Gino Strabliggi

Tagarela said:


> Thank you everybody for suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't understand why I should use oblibený in superlative as well.
> 
> The translation of this phrase of yours wouldn't be something like
> 
> *Mám rád mnoho knihy z Bible, zvláště, Genesis a Job, ale Kazatel je moje oblíbená.* ?



you can say: Mám rád mnoho knih z Bible například Genesis a Job, ale kazatel je moje nejoblíbenější


----------

